# Adding Keyless Entry? (1990 GXE)



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

My Maxima, like near all Maxima's has power everything (windows, locks etc) and it's an automatic. I really want keyless entry on it.

What is the best option for me? Is there a keyless entry system that I can get from the dealership? Should I just install a aftermarket keyless entry/remote starter? Any help on this would be greatly appreciate.

Thanks


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

ur better off going aftermarket. who knows how much wiring nd fabrication their will be to put the keypad in the door handle


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, I already have the keypad in the door handle, but I have not gotten it to work (only tried 5 times). I wasn't sure if I was entering the door code properly though. Is there a certain technique? Is there a way to reset the code to a default number? What is the default number?

I'm not as interested in the keypad.....I just don't want to fumble for the keys every time I get to the door.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

there is a master reset code (different for each car) that will allow you to change the code.
does your key pad light up / beep at you?
and adding aftermarket remote keyless entry is your ONLY option if you want a remote. The factory did not install one on the 3rd gen (dealer did)


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

No my keypad doesn't do anything. Does that mean it's buggered? Is there anyway to repair it?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

you may need a new keypad for it to work.
does either side function?
personally I'd install a remote one. much cheaper and easier.


----------



## S12_forgotten_silvia (Mar 20, 2008)

another thing about the keypad. if you can get a hold of a high tech obd-II scanner like an ETHOS, you can get into the BCM and find the keypad code. but im here trying to find answers about a remote for my maxima too


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

S12_forgotten_silvia said:


> another thing about the keypad. if you can get a hold of a high tech obd-II scanner like an ETHOS, you can get into the BCM and find the keypad code. but im here trying to find answers about a remote for my maxima too


oh STFU!! you have no clue on what you are babbling.
there is no BCM, OBDII only applied to 96 or newer maximas. and the 3rd gen was never factory produced with a remote.


----------

